# Golden, Irish Setter, or both???



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

She looks like a Golden to me. And a pretty one too!!!


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

PURE GOLD! 

I have a VERY dark red golden so we get that confusion from time to time also.

Angie


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

aw, I think all dark golden owners get the "irish setter" thing. She looks gold to me.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks like a Golden to me, and she is cute


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Lucky's mom said:


> aw, I think all dark golden owners get the "irish setter" thing. She looks gold to me.


 
I get the Irish Setter alot with both Jack and Rusty..LOL


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

She looks 100% golden to me and I had a golden/Irish mix before. Goldens have a wide variety in color from nearly white to very dark rust so color is not a good indicator. Setters will have a lot more ear and snout than a golden.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No setter at all- nothing about the dog resembles a setter to me in any way.


----------



## pdbrady1 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the backup...I was starting to question myself since I didn't "for sure" know where she came from


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Looks like Pure Gold to me. I have a redhead also and am always asked if he has irish setter in him.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Nothing like an irish setter to me.I get the same comments on my Peanut.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I always get asked if my 2 darker goldens are irish setters


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Pure Golden! And, a cute one too!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## MILLIESMOM (Aug 13, 2006)

Golden for sure, I have a redhead too.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Pure Gold!! and purtty too!!!!!


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

pdbrady1 said:


> We adopted Bailey, our second golden, from a local animal shelter when she was about 5 months old. We were told she was a pure golden, but as she has gotten older (now about 1 year, 4 months) I have had numerous people tell me that she looks like an irish setter/golden mix. To me she just looks like a dark reddish colored golden, I don't see the irish setter. Please tell me what you think....


Bailey looks like a golden to me and what a beauty she is. i hope you dont mind but i did this... Denise


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't even see a hint of setter there. She's all Gold if you ask me.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is my RB Bae Lee at 14. She was 1/2 Golden and 1/2 Irish Setter. She is holding hands with JOY ,who is a purebred Field Golden but gets mistaken for an Irish Setter all the time.I just love them all!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

She's Definitely a Golden Retriever. This is a pic of an Irish Setter, they have very different build, coat, ear length, etc. Most people have never actually seen an Irish Setter, and only know they are dark red.
(pictured copied from Irish Setter - Canada's Guide to Dogs - Breeds)


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

That's a Golden no doubt about it. 

An Irish Setter is darker, has a different coat and more angular in appearance.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would say she is golden but being sideways like that I woould say her birth place was somewhere near the Equador


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> I would say she is golden but being sideways like that I woould say her birth place was somewhere near the Equador


haha, that's good one!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I see nothing irish Setter about your dog. I have owned irish Setters and also a red golden---that people would call an irish. Am going to post pictures of Boots, my irish Setter,a nd of Buck my red golden retriever. They look nothing alike, but folks would think Buck was an irish,.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> She looks 100% golden to me and I had a golden/Irish mix before. Goldens have a wide variety in color from nearly white to very dark rust so color is not a good indicator. Setters will have a lot more ear and snout than a golden.


What an awesome picture you posted (the one with the range of colors of golden's) where'd you get it?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

ILoveAMonster said:


> What an awesome picture you posted (the one with the range of colors of golden's) where'd you get it?


I believe you'll find it in the Illustrated Breed Standard on the GRCC (Golden Retriever Club Canada) website.


----------



## boyd114 (Mar 7, 2007)

looks like a golden to me!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Doesn't look anything like an Irish Setter to me......but I agree with what others have said... If you've got a dark golden, people assume....


----------



## rebeccadam (Dec 23, 2007)

I agree with the rest-I don't see any Setter whatsoever.


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

All Golden and a beautiful one, at that! People are silly - I got a "gorgeous collie you've got" once at the pet store!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

When Carson was a puppy I got asked if he was a Cocker Spaniel!  ***!?!? :doh:


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Carsonsdaddy said:


> When Carson was a puppy I got asked if he was a Cocker Spaniel!  ***!?!? :doh:


Wow.. Really?

When Murphy and Kai were little(er) people used to ask if they were labs, and then once I got asked if he was a Mini Golden..


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

We used to own an irish, her head was a totally different shape, different ear shape and her eyes were to die for. Your golden is a typical rich golden, beautiful!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

She looks all Golden to me, as well. Pretty girl!

My Cooper was quite red, too. http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y161/Deni24/Cooper.jpg


----------

